# Which CZ?



## Mr.Lucky (May 21, 2007)

I am nearly ready to buy. I have decided to buy a CZ. I keep reading so many good things about each of my possible choices: P-01, 75 B, and SP-01. The P-01 and even the SP-01 seem to fit my hand a little better than the 75B, at least in DA.

I plan to use the gun for some target shooting and home defense.

I have read on several forums where a number of people have expressed opinions that the Aluminum Alloy frames on guns would rank lower than even the polymer/plastic guns. These opinions were about aluminum alloy guns in general not specific to CZs and I really like the P-01. *Does anyone have thoughts on the Aluminum frame of the P-01?*

I have not shot any of these guns because I have not found any available for rent. *Does anyone know of a shooting range in Texas Gulf Coast area, specifically around Houston, that rents CZs?*

*If you could have only one of these pistols which would you choose, and why?*

Thanks for the information and opinions.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Go Cx*

I now have 3 CZ pistols and love them.

One of the reasons I got them was the STEEL frames since I intend to shoot them a great deal with hot stuff.

The alloy frames and poly frames give good service life. SIG, GLOCK, H&K SPRINGFIELD all have poly guns which have stood the test of time in the field and hard use.

I would have no problem getting one more of these weapons.

CZ is the best for the money. I have the COMBAT, KADET and 85 and they are real shooters right from the box. The triggers are creeeepy but get better with use and the pistols are deadly accurate.

Hope some where in here is some help for you.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

I have six cZs and a couple of clones. Unlike some, all mine had very good triggers. No creep, no roughness. cZs are kind of boring because they chug along without problems, something like the rabbit. 

I, too, would like to shot a P01 and SP01 sometime.


----------



## gunsofnov (Aug 22, 2007)

Mr.Lucky said:


> I plan to use the gun for some target shooting and home defense.


I recommend the CZ 75B SA in either 9mm or .40S&W (whichever you're more comfortable with).
The single action trigger is awesome for accuracy.
And the heavier steel construction will absorb alot of the recoil, and reduce muzzel flip too.
And since you will not be carrying it on your side all day long, the weight will not be a problem.


----------



## avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm picking up my CZ P-01 tomorrow (today's the ninth day of my ten). It'll be my first foray into the world of CZ. I was reading here that the P-01 is supposed to have a service life of at least 15k +P rounds. So that seems quite durable to me.

I'll let you know on Friday/Saturday after I go take my soon-to-be handgun out to the range how my baby performs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

I f price is a concern,try the CZ-52 or CZ-82. (C&R'S)
I have one of each and love em. Hit hard too.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

*Looking at getting a CZ this week*

I have a quick question @ http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21_82site they show two CZ both are discribed as CZ CZ75 SP01 9mm 19-round p/n 91152 with a blowout price of $463.94 and the other CZ p/n01152 @ $459.00 they both have the same description , but I look @ p/n 01153 CZ-USA CZ75 SP01 9mm 19RD *TACTICAL* and it's *$463.94 * What am I missing with the first 2?


----------



## pulings (Jan 9, 2008)

*SP01 Tactical*

As I understand the Tactical has a decocker instead of a manual safety.


----------



## Edward Nigma (Nov 19, 2007)

My understanding is the P01 was the only pistol to pass all of the strict NATO requirements/tortures put through it. I'd say those opinions of aluminum guns, at least CZs are b.s.


----------



## pakmc (Jan 11, 2008)

My wife and I have most of the CZ's, IF you want accuracy in a cheaper gun get a CZ75B in .40, these are plane jane guns that are unbeliverly accurate right out of the box. 
My wife loves her CZ 75D(or PCR) in 9mm. I"ve got the SP-01 and its as accurate as my CZ Champion in 9mm, I've got a Tactial sport in .40 ca. that almost as accurate as my 41mag. S$W revolver.
The CZ97(.45 auto) will shoot with any .45 right out of the box. 5/8th " group at 10 yds off a rest. it's a big gun, too big for most people. but if you can hold it, it will not let you down in any company.
The worse thing I've see happen to a CZ is the CZ75B in .40 sometimes will have a weak exstracter spring. change it out, CZ will send you another or get a wolf spring(I've got three spairs. ) That's in the last three years.
 YOu just can't got worng with a CZ.
Pat


----------



## cz85b (Feb 2, 2008)

How in the WORLD can I post in this forum without posting my opinion on the CZ??

I have fired lots of them, and they are all awesome! I dare say you won't find a better 9 for the money, and probably no better 9 PERIOD.. I bought the 85b at a salesman's recommendation... He said the action was better, or whatever.. to be honest, I couldn't tell much of a difference between the 75 and the 85, they are both awesome handguns, and you really can't go wrong buying a CZanything...

So, that is my opinion, don't let my signature and handle persuade you, though.. fire them all, if you are able, and see what you like best... On a side note, I prefer 9mm, because the ammo is easier, for me to find...

Ciao, CZ


----------

